# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Registrazione contratti di locazione

## GiacoXp

Salve sono nuovo e perfortuna ho trovato questo forum ... spero possiate risolvere i miei dubbi in merito alla reg dei contratti di locazione ad uso strumentale soggetti ad IVA 
io ho un contratto registrato nel 2003 con la nuova normativa cosa devo fare ?
Io utilizzo il programma dell'agenzia delle entrate .. se inseirsco i dati del contratto lui rieffettua nuovamente la registrazione .. ma il contratto è gia registrato ! 
Cosa devo fare ? 
Supponendo che io ho un contratto a cui ho ricevuto disdetta anticipata e  questo contratto non era registrato, come mi devo comportare in seguito alle nuove normative ? 
Spero possiate dare una risposta ai miei questiti  
un saluto  
Sandro

----------


## vincenzo0

Su tali immobili alla disciplina previgente (al DL 223/2006) si é aggiunta la seguente rilevante novità: 
- limposta di registro va applicata in ogni caso in misura proporzionale (1%) alle locazioni, anche finanziarie, riguardanti gli immobili strumentali, siano esse esenti da IVA o imponibili IVA; 
Tutte le locazioni di beni immobili, siano esse imponibili o esenti ai fini IVA, sono soggette alla registrazione in termine fisso (art. 35, comma 10, lett. a).
Per i contratti di locazione o di affitto stipulati prima del 12.8.2006 e ancora in corso di esecuzione alla data stessa, non registrati perché assoggettati ad IVA sulla base delle disposizioni prima vigenti, le parti devono presentare per la registrazione unapposita dichiarazione. 
Nella stessa dichiarazione può essere esercitata, ove la locazione abbia ad oggetto beni immobili strumentali, lopzione per limposizione consentita dalla nuova normativa.

----------

